# Mystery Plane from another board



## gabbys (Dec 5, 2005)

This was posted on another forum as a mystery plane.

any idea what it is?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2005)

Thats a CCF Gregor FDB-1 8)


----------



## gabbys (Dec 5, 2005)

thanks


----------



## toffigd (Dec 5, 2005)

But what is this!? A prototype probably - but a prototype of what? Fighter, assault, recon, a civil one?


----------



## gabbys (Dec 6, 2005)

From http://users.skynet.be/Emmanuel.Gustin/faq/can_mil.txt




> The FDB-1 was one of the last biplane fighters developed, first flown
> in December 1938. It was also one of the cleanest and most beautiful
> biplane fighters, with an all-round vision, closed cockpit,
> retractable landing gear, and a gulled upper wing. But it was also
> clearly an obsolete concept. One built.





From another board http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php...a7a0ee9c70c7b7e




> I did not know this but Canada(God bless her) designed and built a biplane fighter in 1938. It was built by Canadian Car Foundry, and called the Gregor FDB-1. I imagine it stemmed from CCF building Grumman G-23 Goblins. Only one FDB-1 was built and was evaluated in early 1939 as obsolete. For some reason and somehow, the one example appears to have ended up in the Chinese Air Force in WW2!!!


----------



## Jonathan Kirton (Jun 17, 2006)

It is the Canadian Car Foundry Gregor FDB-1 fighter dive bomber,
built and photographed at Fort William, Ontario, Canada in 1938,
believed to be on the occasion of its first roll out for engine runs.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 17, 2006)

Take ur mystery planes from another board and go back there... We all know ur going back there and claiming the answers as ur own....


----------



## Jonathan Kirton (Jun 9, 2007)

Have just seen lesofprimus' smart remark regarding the CanCar Gregor FDB-1. The photo which was shown by Gabby, with a request for information, shows the Gregor on the occasion of it "roll-out" at Bishop's Field, Fort William, Ont.(now Thunder Bay), on 17 Dec.,1938. It is an official CanCar photo, but has been heavily retouched from the original, eliminating its registration letters CF-BMB, and the CanCar caption at the bottom of the photo. The man in the cockpit is George Adye, a CanCar employed pilot, who eventually was the first pilot to fly the Gregor. After CanCar started producing Hawker Hurricanes at Fort William, and had failed to find any potential customer for the aircraft, it was crated and stored in a building close to Montreal's old Cartierville Airport, and was subsequently destroyed when the building burnt down circa 1942. Its registration was eventually canceled in 1950.It certainly never got to China, and this story may involve a mis-identification with a Chinese operated Russian design, the Polikarpov I-153 Chaika (Seagull) (ref.:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polikarpov_I-153> which was used by China. Jonathan Kirton


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2007)

But this thread is 18 months old. I think he already had his answer...


----------

